# X won't run after I updated some libraries



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

So, I was trying to build LXDE from ports.  It told me I needed an updated GTK+, so I went to update that.  It told me I needed an updated atk, glib, png, and jpeg.  I tried updating them with ports, but since older versions were already installed, it told me I needed to "make deinstall" and then "make install" them to update them.  I did all that, and after I reboot, X won't run.  I have KDE4 configured to run at startup, and when it tries to run, the screen just flashes for a minute, and it goes back to the command line, saying that the host was terminated unexpectedly.  I tried running OpenBox, BlackBox, and FluxBox, and they all said that they could not be started on display 0.  Then I tried running Gnome, and it just caused the screen to flash black and grey endlessly until I rebooted.  What should I do to fix these issues?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

Before you install new software: 1) update your ports tree 2) update your installed ports using ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/portupgrade. 

In short: only install new ports if all of your installed ports are up-to-date. You're digging a hole for yourself waiting for ports to complain and then only trying to solve the complaints one by one.


----------



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

I did update my ports tree before I started installing, though.  Would running portsnap update count as updating the installed ports?  Since I obviously did something horribly wrong, I need to know how to fix it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

No, portsnap updates the ports *tree*, NOT any *installed* ports. That's handled by specific tools like portmaster/portupgrade.


----------



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, so if I run portupgrade, will it make X work correctly, or not?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

If portmaster/portupgrade manages to upgrade everything successfully *AND* you strictly adhere to the upgrade instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING, it may work. I can't promise that, because I don't know what your current problems are, and in what kind of disarray your ports are.


----------



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, I'll try it.


----------



## calebstein (Jun 18, 2010)

Does this help:

```
Received unknown or unexpected command -2 from greeter
Abnormal termination of greeter for display :0, code 1, signal 0
```


----------

